# Need Good Headphones



## roydon (Mar 10, 2007)

Hey guys, need a good pair headphones for my PC .Budget is around 1200 to 1500.

Could you guys please suggest a good pair within that range.Here's what i'm looking for ;

Good bass amd treble,good for music and gaming ,cover's the whole ear.
Any suggestions ???


----------



## ayushsobti (Mar 10, 2007)

theres a model by iball. i ddon't remember the model number but its easily avilbale. it's for rs. 750, covers the entire ear, has strong bass (two levels) and even has vibration


----------



## ravi_9793 (Mar 10, 2007)

try sony brands..I dont have price idea.But they are best.


----------



## royal (Mar 10, 2007)

You can try Philips HP800 ... last time I heard it retailed around 1200 bucks


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Mar 10, 2007)

Check here for more headphones: *www.theitdepot.com/all_product.php?cat=19&PHPSESSID=283e3c11b9e5e46c2ede2f42d6948979


----------



## roydon (Mar 10, 2007)

Thanks for you replies.I actually came across this pair of Sony on the net,
the MDRXD100. 

Any idea how much and where i can get it for cheap.


----------



## aquamatrix (Mar 10, 2007)

if your budget is less than 1.5k then the best headphones you can get is the Philips shp 805, its much better than mdrxd100 both in terms of sound quality and comfort.
they retail for 1k.

dont evr go for iball, ultimate crap.


----------



## xbonez (Mar 11, 2007)

aquamatrix said:
			
		

> if your budget is less than 1.5k then the best headphones you can get is the Philips shp 805, its much better than mdrxd100 both in terms of sound quality and comfort.
> they retail for 1k.
> 
> dont evr go for iball, ultimate crap.



a friend of mine went for the iball headphone with vibration. what has been quoted above couldn't be any truer and my friend learnt it he hard way. the vibration stopped working within 2 days. since it had guarantee for 1yr, my friend tried to get it replaced. after numerous tips to their office, he finally settled for rs 550 cash back even though he had spent rs 750 on the headphones


----------



## roydon (Mar 11, 2007)

Hey guys,just got the Sony MDR XD200 for 1200.Just loving it!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sudhix (Mar 11, 2007)

Dude try Sennheiser brand. Its come to India They are the best


----------



## roydon (Mar 11, 2007)

Maybe,but Sennheiser costs a bomb.The one that comes close to the MDR is one that costs 1700 something.Plus the specs of the Sony are much better than this Sennheiser in this price range and plus the Sony is cheaper.


----------



## anu_smile (Mar 11, 2007)

use philips. good clarity sound.


----------



## sudhix (Mar 11, 2007)

Not exactly... Sennheiser is a premium brand i agree... but they do cater to the budget market as well... chk out the attachment


----------



## royal (Mar 12, 2007)

roydon said:
			
		

> Hey guys,just got the Sony MDR XD200 for 1200.Just loving it!!!!!!!!!!


 
Did you get it from Sony world ?


----------



## roydon (Mar 12, 2007)

Nope,got it from Alfa.


----------



## sr_garg (Mar 12, 2007)

Headphones - Creative Headphones HQ - 2300D 5.1 Surround Sounds, Dolbby DTS. hopefully this will help ya.....


----------

